# Catholic pressure on fertility bill



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7289786.stm



> The Vatican this week included the destruction of embryos on a new list of mortal sins - a particularly pertinent addition given that the Catholic Church in England and Wales is battling controversial new legislation in this very area.
> 
> As the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Bill approaches parliament, the campaign is gearing up.
> 
> ...


For a country that isn't dominated by the catholic faith, I wonder why I (as an individual who is atheist) should be subjected to what the church wants and believes.... Am I the only one who feels this way??

/links


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

no, the official church is the Cof E. Some would disagree as to whether the Cof E should express a view as well on such matters.

Other countries' churches eg Catholic Church should not be influencing how we as a country behave. I completely agree. Practising Catholics in the UK are obviously perfectly entitled to make their own minds up about issues according to Catholic beliefs, as is only appropriate.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh no no no i dont like this either + certainly dont think they should have an input

xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

It is like the time a few months ago, that the head of the Catholic church in the UK, said they would excommunicate any Catholic MP, who voted for abortion. The feeling then was that the head of the Catholic church in the UK wasn't elected by voters, so what were they doing putting such pressure on MPs.

Lorna

PS I want laws: 
*based on research published in peer reviewed journals, * 
that users need
that work
that don't discriminate
and that allow the users of those laws freedom of choice


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

My view is that the catholic church is soo far removed from reality that it is completely outdated and catholics are leaving in their droves. It wasn't that long ago the catholic church said it was wrong to wear condoms not the most constructive of things to say considering the HIV and aids epidemic we are now facing!!


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

To quote Margret Mead:
"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world, indeed it's the only thing that ever does."

This is why it is so important that you communicate your feelings on such things to your MP, if you don't and the only voice they hear is 'catholic rhetoric' well then guess who's views they will probably chose to represent?!
Make your voice heard!!!!
Lizi.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

LiziBee said:


> Make your voice heard!!!!


Couldn't agree more!


----------

